# Need help picking a reel



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm planning on buying an 8 weight reel on Friday. I was planning on getting the Galvan Torque 8, but the guy at the Orvis store was selling the Hydros SL IV pretty hard. Told me it's every bit as good as the Galvan. While I have trouble believing that, I'm wondering what you guys think of it? I don't like spending more money than I have to, so if it will work I'm interested in it.


----------



## JoeTXFish (Jun 4, 2018)

I'd look at a TFO BVK then.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I have several Orvis reels, Mirage, access, and Hydro. All have been very good for me. The Galvan is really good but pricey. I think any of the premium reels are more than adequate.
For me I shop eBay, looking at the premium reels, Orvis, Sage, nautical Star, Galvan, and others. I have never bought a fly reel from eBay that was not exactly as advertised. Plus the better reel company will rebuild their reels if there was a problem at a minimum price.
My current favorite reel for Redfish is the Sage 4280. The 3280 is nice also.You should be able to find one on eBay for less than $200. I don't spend more than $200 on a fly reels unless I need a large one for something like trophy Tarpon it just isn't necessary.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Is that for the CTS blank? Is it fiberglass? If so, you might want a little heavier reel to balance better with a glass rod. The Hydros is 5.9 ounces. The Galvan is 7.6 ounces. My Echo BAG Quickshot 9 weight Balances better with a heavier reel.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I donâ€™t have a weight, but itâ€™s not glass. Itâ€™s 57 msi â€œhigh modulusâ€ graphite, so it should be relatively light.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Take a look at the Allen Atlas III. Little more $ than the Orvis and less than the Galvan. I love my Atlas. Solid machined reel, nice drag, weighs just a bit more than the Hydros and less than the Torque.


----------



## elsillo (Nov 26, 2016)

I have a pair of the ALLEN Kraken reels and they have been really good, and wont break the bank. This model is better than the atlas.


----------



## patrickokeefe (Jun 26, 2015)

I have the hydros SL for my 8wt paired with a loomis NRX and I love it. The drag really is super smooth and the reel is light, which is important to me. at $260 its a decent price point too. dont spend $400+ for an 8wt reel... all it does it hold the line....imo


----------



## Pudldux (May 14, 2011)

Galvan rush light is almost half the price of a torque. Exact same materials and drag system. Only difference is not as much machining to get the weight down. But at a few grams heavier a bad *** reel.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

patrickokeefe said:


> I have the hydros SL for my 8wt paired with a loomis NRX and I love it. The drag really is super smooth and the reel is light, which is important to me. at $260 its a decent price point too. *dont spend $400+ for an 8wt reel... all it does it hold the line....imo*




Agree and also a fan of the TFO BVK. Of the two you mentioned I'd go Hydros.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*picking 8 wt reel*

Sierra Trading Post is selling last year's Lamson Litespeed Micra 3.5 for $229. It is an excellent reel, bulletproof drag. I've been fishing my current one hard for 16 years in salt water. Once drag started slipping, sent it back to Lamson. 
They replaced drag free. New one is about $450.


----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)

All of the reels mentioned are good quality reels. You don't need a high end reel to put the brakes on a redfish. Somedays, I fish with my 100 dollar redington and somedays I fish with my 700 dollar Tibor reel.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I guess it's all in what you will end up using the reel for. You might take a trip some place with the 8 weight reel and need the drag more than you might for redfish. With upper slot/over-slot redfish in shallow water and around trouble like oyster shell, it's nice to have a reasonably smooth and reasonably strong drag to turn away the fish from the trouble. 


I use my drag fairly often on my reels that size on a variety of fish around the coast here. It's not just redfish that you might encounter on the coast here. Big black drum get super skinny at times and you need a strong enough drag to turn their giant heads. Big Jack creavelle get shallow at times. Try getting one of those in with a piece of junk reel. Big snook are being seen more and more. I cast at a couple of 30" plus fish this past year. While I didn't get the take, I bet those fish could test a drag. There's several inshore areas on the upper coast holding 3-4 foot tarpon these days. I've gotten the eats on lures and if I see them while fly fishing, I want a reel that is more than a line holder. 


There is a lot more opportunity at a variety of fish besides just redfish even here on the upper coast. Get fully machined and anodized aluminum whatever you do. Cast aluminum reels are cheaper, but no doubt the saltwater eats them alive.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

karstopo said:


> I guess it's all in what you will end up using the reel for. You might take a trip some place with the 8 weight reel and need the drag more than you might for redfish. With upper slot/over-slot redfish in shallow water and around trouble like oyster shell, it's nice to have a reasonably smooth and reasonably strong drag to turn away the fish from the trouble.
> 
> I use my drag fairly often on my reels that size on a variety of fish around the coast here. It's not just redfish that you might encounter on the coast here. Big black drum get super skinny at times and you need a strong enough drag to turn their giant heads. Big Jack creavelle get shallow at times. Try getting one of those in with a piece of junk reel. Big snook are being seen more and more. I cast at a couple of 30" plus fish this past year. While I didn't get the take, I bet those fish could test a drag. There's several inshore areas on the upper coast holding 3-4 foot tarpon these days. I've gotten the eats on lures and if I see them while fly fishing, I want a reel that is more than a line holder.
> 
> There is a lot more opportunity at a variety of fish besides just redfish even here on the upper coast. Get fully machined and anodized aluminum whatever you do. Cast aluminum reels are cheaper, but no doubt the saltwater eats them alive.


Let me ask you this. Does the Orvis Hydros fit the bill for what you're describing?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know anything first hand about the Hydros. Seems like I read somewhere that it's a bit light and flexes too much or something when a fish is peeling off line, but Trident gives it a good review.

https://www.tridentflyfishing.com/b...-and-review-whats-the-best-saltwater-fly-reel


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

That Orvis Hydros SL does look nice and seems like a good value. Iâ€™d think it would do anything you would or could need it for. Certainly not just a line holder.


----------



## Daggerislandreds (Dec 11, 2015)

I have 2 of the Hydros and love them. Hard the beat for the price. They do everything I ask of my Nautalis CCX2. I wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## psychotr (Jul 21, 2015)

Which one out of abel/ross/nautilus for salt rated 8 wt? I would like a US made reel, am I leaving any manufacturer out I should be looking at?


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ended up buying the Orvis Hydros SL IV yesterday with some Orvis Pro Saltwater All Rounder smooth line


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

psychotr said:


> Which one out of abel/ross/nautilus for salt rated 8 wt? I would like a US made reel, am I leaving any manufacturer out I should be looking at?


Waterworks Lamson. Made in Idaho, USA. I've been fishing with Lamson reels since 1991. Quality reels, good prices. My current favorite is the Guru 2. Good balance between price and weight. They all have the same drag and quick change spool capability.


----------

